# RC Controlled Steampunk Train



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

My Remote Controlled, Steampunk Train is nearing completion and a post is long overdue. 
This project started when a good friend donated a working wheelchair base to me. However it needed 2 new batteries. That was the start of the spending!
Here are a few build progress photos.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's the train primed and ready for it's final paint job by Robert Risley.










JARVIS says he's got this!










After final paint


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

That is looking good halstaff.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love this project!
I'm almost done with the painting


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very cool Steve! What an original idea, I love me some steampunk!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It’s adorable!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow this is awesome! I love steampunk!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind words and thanks to bobzilla on the wonderful paint work. 
I think I'm calling this one done, at least for now.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Outstanding on both of your parts in this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow. That is very awesome... I never thought about something like that, But I don't think mom would let me rework dads $16K power chair. 

turned out very awesome.. 

I love it even more since I am into radio control, have been since early 80s with rc trucks and buggies and still play with those but also fly planes, helicopters, quads and drones.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Pablo Bones (Aug 11, 2016)

Excellent Job!


----------



## Ryan84 (Nov 8, 2019)

That is awesome 👏. Would love to see some video of it in action.


----------



## jdjuggler (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice job. I had a question about the speed control for the motor. Can I run my RC receiver wires straight to the H-bridge and then to the motor? Or would I need another speed controller of some sort?
Thanks,
JD


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a quick video with the train being put to the test.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ora2w4x9wefcu93/IMG_3561.MOV?dl=0


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So cool! And those kids are even more adorable than the train:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That turned out so great, you have got to be so pleased, and the kids look like they are having a blast! What a workhorse to haul around 3 kids. I love the cow catcher on the front of the train...I'm guessing that is for unruly pumpkins that may get in the way.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

This was a fun build to work on.
Very cool concept, Steve!
Kudos for all your hard work on this project. 
Nice to see something like this come to life from just an idea


----------



## whichypoo (Sep 5, 2009)

just WOW


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That is just amazing. What a great project. Well done Steve!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Exceptional as always!


----------

